# Tonight I went to a Christian youth group



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

And I'm not even Christian.. I met some guy in one of my classes and he happened to be one of those really nice sincere people so it was easier to have a conversation with him than most people. I guess after a few classes he came into that range of being able to be considered a friend. It doesn't sound like much but its the first friend I've had in over two years since graduating from high school. He invited me to go with him to this youth group and I obliged. I had no idea what to expect but I realized that if I'm ever going to change at all I need to step outside of my comfort zone. It actually wasn't that bad. He introduced me to a few people, he seemed to know so many. Then about 50 of us went to this huge church with a gym inside. Everyone was socializing. It was really hard for me. I guess I've gotten better socializing one-on-one but in larger settings I just kinda freeze up and feel very self-conscious. There were times when I was just standing there looking like an idiot with no one to talk to. All in all though I'm happy I went instead of running back home to my safe place.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job, Jinnix!


----------



## Nike (Sep 17, 2010)

Gotta love those Christians they'll accept anyone. Totally kidding. That's great to hear. I've been out of high school for 2 year as well and haven't been able to make a friend that I can hang out with. I'll use this as motivation.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

well done!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jinnix,

This was about the best way to go about socializing. Christians can't judge or we get it. Even though you are not Christian, you sensed the friendliness of the people there. That's genuine - about the safest place to meet people.
You did great :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Good for you, Jinnix! I'm right there with you, one-on-one is a lot easier for me than group settings. Kudos for showing your fears who's boss!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

my mom wants me to go to one of these groups at her church. she tells me there are people my age, but i seriously doubt there are 23 year olds still hanging out at church youth groups. to be honest im tempted go sometimes, but like you im not christian and im worried my religious views would rub people the wrong way. that and i dont particularly trust religious people, i always found most of them to be fake and manipulative. congratulations on going though, that takes alot of guts, especially the fact that you stood the whole time. alot of people probably would have left in your situation.


----------

